# Baby David Arrives on 1/25



## nixgeek (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey all.  Just wanted to let you know that my wife will be giving birth to our third boy, David Emanuel Miranda, on January 25 (Thursday).  It's going to be a planned C-section and it's scheduled for 10 AM.  This will also be our last child as my wife is having her tubes tied.

PLEASE keep us in your prayers tomorrow, especially my wife Michelle and our son David.

I'll be sure to provide pictures once everything has settled down.

Thanks! 

Claudio (aka "Nixgeek")


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 24, 2007)

By all means, I hope it goes well!
Oh, and don't let your Macs be neglected, they've been known to become jealous also...


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2007)

Will do, nixgeek.  I hope everything goes well, and I look forward to the photos of the newest addition to your family!


----------



## bobw (Jan 25, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## ora (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey 'nix,

Big congrats, I'll be thinking of Michelle and David, and you too. I hope it all goes well, and everyone is back home soon.

Take care,

ora


----------



## hennessymac (Jan 26, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## Qion (Jan 26, 2007)

That's great! Hope everything went okay; I hope that you love your baby as much as you obviously do with your spouse. Congrats!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you! Any word on the birth today yet?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats! I hope all went well. Sow how does David like his new family?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! We're finally home today on Saturday so I thought I would update you on David.

Name: David Emanuel Miranda
DOB: 1/25/2007
TOB: 11:11 AM
Weight: 7 lbs., 11 oz.

He is the smallest of the three boys. So far, eveything is great and my wife is recovering fabulously. Thanks for all of your prayers and well-wishes!  May God bless you all.


----------



## Qion (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm so happy for you! I wish I could experience that.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you! I would give you cigar if I could.


----------



## chevy (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats to the whole familly.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 29, 2007)

...And here's a picture of him :


----------



## bbloke (Jan 29, 2007)

Awwww...   

I'm very glad to hear all went OK and that your wife is fine.  Very good news.


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Qion (Jan 29, 2007)

Gorgeous baby; where's your wife's ring?


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2007)

you usually take that off for giving birth. finger swelling can do much harm...


----------

